# jacks river falls



## majors0829 (Jul 26, 2009)

anyone have any info on hiking this trail.  i have hiked it several times as a boyscout, but thats been years ago.  I know about the river and that stuff, but i am looking for a maps and info like that.  I know the river crosses the trail  several times, but i need to know how long it takes to get to the falls and stuff like that.  i am pretty sure we took like 4-5 days on this, but i just dont remember.  anyone with some info in this, it would be a great help for me.  I am trying to line this one up asap, before it gets to cold.  

Thanks and Godbless.
770-490-3042
Don Majors


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 28, 2009)

JRT is +- 20 miles long... 40 river fords from calf deep to chest deep depending on water level. There are several ways to get to the falls via several trailheads (Dally Gap - 9.2 miles, Pen Branch, etc...) Beech Bottom trail is the easiest access at 4.5 miles. Many options. IMO the best guide to hiking the wilderness is this book... http://www.amazon.com/Hiking-Trails...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248792490&sr=8-1

It's priceless as far as I'm concerned and it should get you familiar with all of the trails, access points, etc... Not sure if there is a good detailed map of the trails or not. Might want to try calling the ranger district. (706) 695-6737


----------



## contender* (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe this will help??
http://bp2.trimbleoutdoors.com/viewtrip.aspx?tripId=59975


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 28, 2009)

Just keep in mind that if you do an end to end that it is almost a three hour drive from trailheads so you'll have to make that trip twice.... You could go hemptop -> pen branch-> camp just down stream (or up) of pen branch/jacks intersection, day hike to the falls then take jacks river trail back upstream to the truck camping one more night along the way. 16 mile loop and I think 16 river crossings... I have a description of the hike on the website that I keep trip reports on... It's titled Jacks River 08. Check it out...
http://thesouthernbackpacker.blogspot.com/

Turn your speakers down if you're at work. Music autoplays...


----------



## majors0829 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for the help guys,  if i remember correct i do recall beech bottom and pent.branch trail in my past hikes.  I know we went thru chatsworth to get to the trailhead and we hiked to the falls and turned around and backtracked to the trailhead we started at.

anyhow, thanks.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 28, 2009)

You can go through chatsworth on the wast side or blue ridge on the east side... depends on the hike you decide on.


----------



## xhunterx (Jul 28, 2009)

the ranger district station at chatsworth has a good topographical map of cohutta with all the trails marked on it


----------



## guitarzan (Jul 28, 2009)

Another thing to think about is that the Jacks River trail is built on an old railroad bed.  Last time I hiked it, there was a yellow jacket nest in an old cross tie about every quarter mile.   

The falls ought to be beautiful with all the rain this year.  

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 4, 2009)

guitarzan said:


> Last time I hiked it, there was a yellow jacket nest in an old cross tie about every quarter mile.





they also like to build in the roots from beechbottom to the falls...and do tree hang your food, if blackie don't get into it, the coons will.   

If the falls are slow enough, swim through the upper falls and climb up the rock face to the ledge 20' up, great place to jump from, but aim for the green water straight out and don't land in the white water of the falls.  Rock formation about 4' under the surface that will take the wind out your pipe...


----------



## Mr. Green Jeans (Aug 31, 2009)

There have been some comments in other threads about thieves and vandals up there... have you guys had issues with that?  I guess the problem is at the parking areas.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 1, 2009)

I haven't but anytime you park that deep in the backcountry and leave your truck for the weekend you run the risk of some methhead looking for spare change.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 1, 2009)

I had my tag stolen at beechbottom once....it is a shame you have to worry about hoodlems at trail heads...If i had the time id like to hang out in the mtn laurel with a baseball bat and catch someone disrespecting personal property....


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 1, 2009)

Hiked this trail many yrs back with my son's BoyScout troop and camped. I don't remember how many times we crossed the river...maybe 15 or so. I fell in more than once!!! Too Funny but good memories.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have hiked Beach bottom to the JRT, then took that just past the Rice Camp Trail intersection, camped and fished, then hiked back out.. I have actually done it a few times and it is a great trip!! Bringing Rice Camp Trail in is also nice, a bit harder but its all beautiful!!


----------

